# Progressive RS coverage



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi, I'm trying to add RS coverage online but says nothing about RS. Assuming change to Business usage which is $30 but its kinda vague.. Whats the catch?

Got quote from Esurance; definitions crystal clear about everything but rate didn't work out.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Progressive Insurance doesn't offer RS coverage to non business customers. You MUST get the commercial insurance, with RS rider. About the same price.

Most other companies will add the RS rider to personal insurance for about $30/month.


----------

